# Holiday/loan pump insurance



## lauraw1983 (May 30, 2014)

Can anyone help with this? We go abroad in 6 weeks and I have asked Medtronic for a loan pump....however it seems that getting insurance for it is tricky? It can't be added to my home insurance without a high fee (where my normal pump is insured) and is excluded from a lot of normal travel insurance policies I presume because it is high value, not actually my property and a medical device!

I do want the peace of mind of having a back up pump but this part seems a faff and I am not sure what I am meant to do if I can't obtain insurance even though their terms and conditions state I would be liable to pay £3000 if it was stolen/lost abroad.

Help?!


----------



## trophywench (May 30, 2014)

How will insurers know the loan one has been lost/damaged and not the normal one?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 31, 2014)

What about that ins esp for pumps? Not to sure but think you can pay for it a month at a time.


----------



## cherrypie (May 31, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> What about that ins esp for pumps? Not to sure but think you can pay for it a month at a time.



They will only cover a pump on loan if you are insured with them for your regular one.

http://insurance4insulinpumps.co.uk/


----------



## trophywench (May 31, 2014)

You can always not bother; although of course if you are going to the wilds of Antarctica or the middle of a jungle I agree it would be safer to have a loaner.

Just take your usual emergency precautions - ie alternative ways of injecting.  That's what you would have to do at home when it goes base over apex, after all - and they courier a new one to you within 24 hours so as long as you have a fixed address at the time wherever you are, they can do it to that address instead of home, can't they?

I have a Roche and they don't do loaners.  We regularly go off into Europe for months on end, usually staying on Motorhome Aires - these can be anything from a glorified carpark to a mini campsite - which don't have a postal address or a 'Reception' or anyone in charge on site - so if that happens, we'd just have to go onto a proper campsite for a few days and have it delivered to me there.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 1, 2014)

When we went to France last summer it didn't even enter my head that you could get a loan pump. We just took all the usual back up pens and extra insulin, in a Frio bag whilst travelling, and assumed that if the worst came to the worst we would just have to go back to MDI for a few days.  Which we would not have enjoyed but at least daughter would have been alive and hopefully not too unstable !  We spent a lot of time in the swimming pool so took care not to leave the pump lying around anywhere in the sun or where it might be stolen, and everything was fine, no problems.

Hope you have a great holiday, where are you going?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 1, 2014)

Roche don't loan them anyway Sally.  It's 'within 24 hrs' replacement as long as you are not absolutely remote, and none of Europe is.


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a Roche Combo and was given a back-up pump to use if the primary pump packs up unexpectedly. The back-up pump is identical to the primary one in all respects except that it is programmed to switch itself off after 6-months; presumably to prevent it being used for any other purpose.

I travel quite a bit and it has never occurred to me to insure it separately.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 2, 2014)

Gosh David, never heard of them doing that !


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 2, 2014)

I was issued with the back-up pump at day 1. I think it was dependent on the issuing PCT.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jun 13, 2014)

trophywench said:


> How will insurers know the loan one has been lost/damaged and not the normal one?



Serial number?

Also colour. Mine is purple, loaner will likely be black. 

And the terms of having it say you need to have adequate insurance for it. :-/

We're going to Turkey. I will have my back up Levemir and syringes but if pump broke it would be a right pain in the middle of a hol having to sort it out etc. thing is, if I can't get it insured then what's the blooming point?!


----------

